# Duh !



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been here for a couple of months, but never did the member introduction thing. Just wanted to say how much I love it here. Everyone here is so talented and helpful.
( super nice too ! ) So without further ado, Hi Every(body) !


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

lol Hi Bobzilla


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, Bob! Nice to meet you again!
I think you should post some pics of your awesome pirates here so we can all ooo and ahh some more


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Already had the pleasure of meeting you, but formally, Hello, and welcome to a great forum!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hi Bob! Welcome to the forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Bob. Glad you decided to say hello. It gives us the chance to welcome you.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey back at you Bob...glad to have you here


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Great to hear from you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYONE ! 



Mr_Chicken said:


> Hey, Bob! Nice to meet you again!
> I think you should post some pics of your awesome pirates here so we can all ooo and ahh some more


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome officially, bob! 

(I never introduced myself either)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Bob..
welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Bob you are my favorite haunter!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks KY  !



KY Halloween said:


> Hey Bob you are my favorite haunter!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Bob. super nice??? I'd be worried if I were you...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Duh-ee, hi Bob!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, Great pirates!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to have you.


----------

